# Rum Creek Ladies Only...



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2011)

...is just a few days away. I am STOKED!!!

Going to scout this week and get everything ready for the hunt. I hope to bring home something for the freezer, but won't be heartbroken if I don't. 

It will be nice enough to just get out of the house (and away from screaming babies) for a bit!

Woot Woot!!!


----------



## mattech (Sep 25, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> ...is just a few days away. I am STOKED!!!
> 
> Going to scout this week and get everything ready for the hunt. I hope to bring home something for the freezer, but won't be heartbroken if I don't.
> 
> ...



Hope y'all have a good time, I have a couple good  spots there, if you are interested send me a pm.


----------



## quinn (Sep 25, 2011)

Well good luck!


----------



## gunsaler111 (Sep 25, 2011)

If any of you ladies need a pretty good spot ,shoot me a pm.Ive shot a doe there last week ,and saw a couple I couldnt get a shot on yesterday. All I ask is you let me know whatcha see or kill cause I'll be in this area for the nov. 3-5 hunt.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 25, 2011)

mattech said:


> Hope y'all have a good time, I have a couple good  spots there, if you are interested send me a pm.





gunsaler111 said:


> If any of you ladies need a pretty good spot ,shoot me a pm.Ive shot a doe there last week ,and saw a couple I couldnt get a shot on yesterday. All I ask is you let me know whatcha see or kill cause I'll be in this area for the nov. 3-5 hunt.



PM's on the way. Thanks fellas! Trying to scout via Google Earth, not as great as being in the woods...


----------



## mattech (Sep 25, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> PM's on the way. Thanks fellas! Trying to scout via Google Earth, not as great as being in the woods...



pm returned, and good luck.


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Sep 26, 2011)

I will be taking the wife and lil sister we have seen som nice ones we will bow hunt on berry creek while the ladies take the thunder sticks good luck


----------



## MomaByrd (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck ladies....


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Sep 26, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> ...is just a few days away. I am STOKED!!!
> 
> Going to scout this week and get everything ready for the hunt. I hope to bring home something for the freezer, but won't be heartbroken if I don't.
> 
> ...



I'm looking forward to it too  I'm hoping to get to camp Tuesday evening so I can spend some time in the woods on Wednesday. Pat should be there on Tuesday as well. You should drop by camp for a visit.... There is bound to be something good cooking and a nice fire too. Good Luck and Good Hunting!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 26, 2011)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I'm looking forward to it too  I'm hoping to get to camp Tuesday evening so I can spend some time in the woods on Wednesday. Pat should be there on Tuesday as well. You should drop by camp for a visit.... There is bound to be something good cooking and a nice fire too. Good Luck and Good Hunting!




Will do Debbie! I'll enjoy getting out for a bit and chatting. Sent ya a pm yesterday with my number. Look forward to meeting y'all!

Thank you for the PM's Guys!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 28, 2011)

Times about here!!! Ya'll have a safe and wonderful hunt this year!!!!wanna see pictures and stories kill or no kill!!!!


----------



## Rackbuster (Sep 28, 2011)

What cha mean Tomi,you backing out this year?I thought you was the reporter for the group.
Good luck ladies and hope you can score but have a safe hunt and a good time at it.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope ya"ll have a great time.. I will be missing  Rum Creek this year also.. But will be there in spirit for sure

Have a safe hunts girls and Good luck to all that  are going this year..


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 28, 2011)

Rackbuster said:


> What cha mean Tomi,you backing out this year?I thought you was the reporter for the group.
> Good luck ladies and hope you can score but have a safe hunt and a good time at it.



I wish I could go....but just can't make the costs this year!!!
Guess what!!!!!! just as I was typing Debbie called me to say Hi. She also said Sugar Plum aka Courtney was there at Rum Creek today scouting and had an unfortunate wreck with a school bus that had stopped. She was taken by ambulance to the local hospital and had injured her knee and thumped her head....so she's out this time too. Debbie said she was gonna be OKAY tho. Now it's down to her and Pat and they are at BeeKeeper's campground this year as they had locked the one we stayed at and are logging it out. So stay tuned by Debbie or Pat.......
Get Well Quick Courtney!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 28, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> I wish I could go....but just can't make the costs this year!!!
> Guess what!!!!!! just as I was typing Debbie called me to say Hi. She also said Sugar Plum aka Courtney was there at Rum Creek today scouting and had an unfortunate wreck with a school bus that had stopped. She was taken by ambulance to the local hospital and had injured her knee and thumped her head....so she's out this time too. Debbie said she was gonna be OKAY tho. Now it's down to her and Pat and they are at BeeKeeper's campground this year as they had locked the one we stayed at and are logging it out. So stay tuned by Debbie or Pat.......
> Get Well Quick Courtney!!!!!!!




Thanks, Tomi. I totaled Rob's truck trying to avoid a school bus that was stopped letting off kids. I was going the speedlimit, came around a corner and there it was. A wet road, slick tires and a knee jerk reaction sent me fishtailing into the woods. The truck did a 180 and slammed driver's side into a tree. EMT's pulled me out of the passenger side. 

I'm ok, but really sore. Rob's truck had to be peeled off the tree. I'm wearing a knee splint and have to follow up with an orthopedic surgeon. 

I'm just grateful to have missed the bus and the girl crossing the road. 

I wish I could hunt, but I am thanking God for allowing me to come home to my family. 

Good Luck Ladies!

On a side note: A call to the county is on my to do list about that bus stop. Not too long after I wrecked, a semi came up to the site. He was only driving slow because the ambulance was blocking the road. I hate to think about what would have happened had he come up on the bus stopped around the corner....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 29, 2011)

I just wanted to give a big THANK YOU to gunsaler111 and mattech for helping me out with some spots to look at. I am so upset that I can't be in the woods this mornin'. But so very thankful that I was able to wake up to the sounds of my babies this morning.


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 29, 2011)

Glad you are OK Courtney......
Yes, the sound of your babies are worth it all!!!!
We'll plan for sure and certain to go next year!!!
Wanda and I already planning on it!!!!


----------



## whchunter (Sep 29, 2011)

*Good Luck*

Good Luck Ladies. Always like reading about your trip. Hope you got some rain on your food plots Tomboy.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 29, 2011)

So glad you are gonna be ok Courtney, I have been there several times, those curves and hills can be tricky. 
especially when the roads are wet... 

As Tomi said we are planning on next year, you will have to join us then, 
since you already have your spots picked out, you will be ahead of the game...


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## kentuckychuck (Sep 30, 2011)

Good luck, Good hunting, have fun!!!!  Keep us updated on how your hunts go, Chuck


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Sep 30, 2011)

My wife got a 3 pointer and as it ran through the bottom towards the lake my sister shot him too so with a huge thank you to JJ Scarborough and Rosie they both got their first buck. .......they just he to shareit


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats to the girls on the deer... waiting on reports from the others...


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Sep 30, 2011)

My wife got a 3 pointer and as it ran through the bottom towards the lake my sister shot him too so with a huge thank you to JJ Scarborough and Rosie they both got their first buck. .......they just have to share it


----------



## oaky-woods-8-pointer (Sep 30, 2011)

Sorry for the double post was trying to correct some spelling ......stupid smart phone


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 30, 2011)

Little bird told me Debbie got a doe this evening.......hope she took pics!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 1, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Little bird told me Debbie got a doe this evening.......hope she took pics!!!!!


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 1, 2011)

Sitting in a tree at Rum Creek right now, sorry to hear of the accident and hope Courtney heals up fast!  

In our group, Donna and I got does, Bonnie got a knothead and Karen got a coyote!  

Boy it sure is windy, hope it dies down right before dark.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks, Bkeepr. I'm feeling a bit better.

I spoke with Debbie (Tomboy Boots) a little while ago and she was on her way back home with 2 does in the truck!!

Way to go ladies!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Oct 2, 2011)

What an awesome hunt!!! Wanda, Becca, Tomi and Anna... we sure did miss all of you and hope ya'll can join us again next year. I was really looking forward to meeting you too Cortney, but very thankful that you weren't seriously injured in the wreck. Pat and I had a great time and I'm already looking forward to next year. Stay tuned for the hunt story and pictures


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Oct 2, 2011)

Another awesome "Ladies Only" hunt at Rum Creek  I worked Tuesday and then packed my truck and headed north. Pat beat me there but I pulled in to camp around 11:00 that night and pitched my tent. Wednesday morning we woke up early and after a cup of coffee headed out to scout and hang climbers. After a long day we headed back to camp, built a fire, and cooked some deer chili for supper  We woke up at 4:30 Thursday morning, had a hot cup of coffee, and headed to the woods. I was in the tree well before daylight... but the deer never showed up. The area was just eat up with deer sign but no deer seen. I hunted a different area that evening but still no deer. I did get some great turkey pictures though and watching them made up for the lack of deer. I was wishing I had brought some turkey calls with me just to see how they would react. We met back at camp after dark and Pat told me she had seen a spike and a doe but opted to pass. She was holding out for a nice buck... I think that 10 pt. she shot at Big Lazer must have spoiled her  I told her I wanted some deer sausage in the freezer and I would have shot the doe  Friday morning Pat headed out to explore an area where we had cut firewood on Wednesday. I headed to the location where she had seen the doe and spike the evening before. Once again I stayed half the day and didn't see the first deer. Pat called to say she had missed an 8 pt. buck  We met at camp for lunch and cooked up some scrambled eggs, pancakes and deer sausage  Around 3:30 we headed back to the woods. It was very windy that afternoon and I wasn't surprised that the deer weren't moving, but I knew the wind usually dies down at dusk and waited it out. I was sitting on the power line and every other bush looked like a deer  About 7:30 I saw another deer/bush on the next hill over, right along the woods line. I kept an eye on it and sure enough it started moving... I quickly raised my rifle and looked through the scope... It was a nice doe and she was almost in the tall grass headed away from me so I pulled the trigger  She took off like a bullet (pun intended ) and I mentally marked the tree where she came out and where I lost sight of her. She didn't leap as she ran like deer usually do, and her tail was not flagging. I was sure it was a good hit. At the same time, it was a long shot, probably over 250 yds. and I was second guessing myself. Daylight was fading fast and I sat just a few minutes before deciding to head out after her. When I reached the opposite hill I started looking for her tracks and blood but found nothing. With very little light left I walked in the direction she had ran. Less than 40 yds. I found her lying in the tall broom sage  Right where I had last seen her  I love it when a plan comes together  It wasn't long before Pat was headed my way to help drag her out. We had planned a fine supper of pork chops, new potatoes and vidalia onions but instead we went to the check station so I could clean my deer  We were late getting back to camp and worn out after 2 days of hard hunting. I set the alarm for 5:30 and went straight to sleep. Saturday morning, knowing this was the last day, I was back in the woods before daylight hoping for another deer. It was even more windy than the day before and the deer just weren't moving. I headed back to camp to pack things up... thankful for the deer in the cooler and kind of sad to leave. After taking down my tent and loading the truck, Pat and I said goodbye and she headed north to South Carolina while I headed to the opposite side of Rum Creek to pull my climber out of the woods. I parked my truck at the "Road Closed, Foot Traffic Only" sign. I knew it was a long walk in to get my climber and I might get lucky and see a deer. I also knew it would be a long walk out with a climber on my back and a rifle to carry. After the experience I had at Joe Kurz when I had a climber on my back, left the rifle in the truck, and met a buck... I opted to take the rifle  I had walked about 400 yds. when I saw a deer running through the thick planted pines and she came out on the road 75 yds. in front of me  I made a bleat sound and she stopped. Only she wasn't looking at me, she was looking back into the pines like something was chasing her  Without a second thought I pulled the trigger  She dropped in her tracks  I waited to see if maybe something was chasing her but never saw anything... There was a lot of coyote sign on the WMA, and we had heard them at night too. I knew I still had a long walk to get my climber and hoped the coyotes wouldn't find her while I was gone. When I came back she was right where I left her. I had to load her in my truck with no help since Pat had already left. Somehow the adrenaline rush, shooting two does and sitting on cloud nine, it was no trouble at all  After stopping by the check station to record my kill, I headed south to Brooks Co. and home.  I don't know who was happier to see me, my boyfriend Tim, or my beagle Bossi  Suffice to say it was a fine homecoming and I had backstrap wrapped in bacon cooked on the grill for a fine supper last night


----------



## fredw (Oct 2, 2011)

Debbie, great story and pictures.  Congratulations on a fine hunt!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Oct 2, 2011)

Great story Debbie.... Missed being there too... will make it happen next year for sure... 
Congrats on the 2 does... 
Supper last night looked delicious...


----------



## timetohunt (Oct 2, 2011)

WHHHHOOOO!!!! Yes we had a great time! Wish you all had come
it would have been great to see you too. But Boots kept me entertained with all the deer she was shooting and hauling in after dark and such. Thank goodness we didn't get lost in the dark this time. There was plenty of deer sign we just had to figure out when they were coming into those areas. I guess Debbie did just that. 
She is right that 10 pt. I killed the other year kinda spoiled me but I think I just have to keep in mind that I am going for MEAT next time. We had some great meals and met some really nice ladies from Maysville. Hope to catch up with them at Lake Russell. 
Boots you were terrific and I had an awesome time with my hunting buddy, I hope to get together again very soon for another Great Hunt.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 2, 2011)

Great job Ladies!!!!!!!
Debbie you got some great pics on the turkeys!!!!
congrates to all who took home meat and all the ones that simply got to be there!!!! I know how special the time together is.....
Like Wander says I'm hoping next year is gonna happen!!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Oct 3, 2011)

When I left the check station around 2:30 on Saturday afternoon there were 40 women signed in for the hunt. There had been eleven deer killed; one button buck, one 3 pt., one spike, and eight does. I'm not sure what the final count is since the hunt wasn't over yet. 

I would like to thank the DNR for providing the "Ladies Only" hunts each year  This is an opportunity for women to get in the outdoors and introduce other women to the experience of deer hunting. If it weren't for these hunts many women would never get to experience the camaraderie that men have in their hunt club camps each year. It isn't just about shooting a deer, that is just the icing on the cake. It is about the entire experience... setting up tents, cutting firewood, sitting around a campfire at night, calling your friends to help drag out a deer and then sharing in the success. This is what I look forward to each year. It is a lot of work and hunting hard will wear you out, but it is a good kind of tired and some great memories to take home with you too


----------



## robert carter (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats and outstanding pics.RC


----------

